# mi rifaccio gli occhi( e non solo quelli)



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

con la stella blu di Mirò


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Brava femminiella


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

porto anche qui le mie solite cose   ...si fa per dire


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

siamo già allo spazzolino nel bagno??


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> con la stella blu di Mirò


 
minerva nella vita oltre all'arte c'è anche l'amore!!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

*quello di klimt*


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Marzo 2008)

Klimt è il mio preferito Femmina....


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

*un po' meno scontato del bacio*


----------



## Old blondie (6 Marzo 2008)

Splendida questa versione!

Klimt mi piace tantissimo, ma quello che mi fa battere il cuore è Schiele!
Quel tratto nero vibrante che trema nei suoi nudi è indescrivibile......


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

*dall'oro di klimt al  fascino dell'angoscia*


----------



## Old piubelpaesaggio (7 Marzo 2008)

*No no no...un attimo...*

...guardate qui:






...lui è il violinista blu..è Chagall.
Ditemi un po'?!


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2008)

*l'onirico Chagall*


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2008)

Ora io dico.... uno non è che si può iscrivere... mettere fabrizio come avatar e postare chagall come niente fosse, eh?

Benvenuto/a


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ora io dico.... uno non è che si può iscrivere... mettere fabrizio come avatar e postare chagall come niente fosse, eh?
> 
> Benvenuto/a


un gran bell'inizio!


----------



## Old blondie (7 Marzo 2008)

Femmina...che splendido avatar!!!!!


----------



## Old blondie (7 Marzo 2008)

...volevo allegare una jpg...ma è diventata mignon


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2008)

*un disegno tipico*


----------



## Old blondie (7 Marzo 2008)

Sei stata al Belvedere di Vienna?
Lì ci ho lasciato gli occhi...non potevo più staccarli da quelle tele....

Nella libreria del museo ho preso uno splendido  libro  "Egon Schiele - Eros und passion" dove ci sono le sue opere più erotiche  e sensuali....

....non  ci sono parole per descriverlo....


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2008)

purtroppo no.
adoro anch'io Schiele anche se mi lascia una grande inquietudine


----------



## Old piubelpaesaggio (7 Marzo 2008)

Non provate una vicinanza - nella femmninilità - con lei? 
Passano gli anni, le morali e i costumi, eppure il piacere puro, quello che si scopre quando si era ancora innocenti rimane lo stesso...






Ps. Grazie per i messaggi di benvenuto...


----------



## Old blondie (7 Marzo 2008)

piubelpaesaggio ha detto:


> Non provate una vicinanza - nella femmninilità - con lei?
> Passano gli anni, le morali e i costumi, eppure il piacere puro, quello che si scopre quando si era ancora innocenti rimane lo stesso...
> 
> 
> Ps. Grazie per i messaggi di benvenuto...


 
Benvenuto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie per questo Klimt....

molto intimo, femminile, sensuale...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Marzo 2008)

Dovremmo aprire più thread sull'arte....


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2008)

*e ci vogliamo privare della danae?*


----------

